# Keeping Reserve issues in the mainstream



## bossi (13 Jun 2000)

Bouncing ideas back and forth, it was questioned whether a Reserve forum might be desirable.

My two cents worth is this:  No - let‘s keep reserve issues in the General forum, rather than create a "ghetto" - hopefully some Regulars might find some reserve issues interesting, or even enlightening ... ?

I realise it‘s a double-edged sword, and some might prefer to have their own forum, but I always thought we should be one Army (instead of being divided and conquered).

Okay - let‘s hear some "yeah‘s" or "nay‘s" ...

Dileas

MA Bossi,
Esquire


----------



## Gunner (13 Jun 2000)

Mike, you are correct.  Issues concern the Army and therefore should not be fixed as a Regular problem or a Reserve problem.  Training is an Army issue.  Pay is an Army issue.  Yada, Yada, Yada.  There is only one army in this country and we all belong to it.


----------



## madorosh (14 Jun 2000)

Agreed - one big happy green family.

Wouldn‘t it be nice if the Regs started to understand where the Reserves were coming from...and vice versa!


----------

